# Medicare Premium Increase, Has Your Premium Bill Gone Up Yet?



## SeaBreeze (Nov 8, 2018)

Our Medicare Premium bill has been $402.  Today we received the latest bill for my husband and it was $405, and increase of $3 (for 3 months coverage).  I'm not sure if this is the set amount we'll be getting from now on, but I think so.

Have you had an increase in your Medicare Premium yet?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 9, 2018)

That does not sound like Medicare, or is that your Supplemental??


----------



## Harold Hayden (Nov 9, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Our Medicare Premium bill has been $402.  Today we received the latest bill for my husband and it was $405, and increase of $3 (for 3 months coverage).  I'm not sure if this is the set amount we'll be getting from now on, but I think so.
> 
> Have you had an increase in your Medicare Premium yet?



I wasn't aware of 3 month billing, but equates to my current monthly premium of $134. With it going to $135.50 @ a month and always getting rounded up OASI checks, I expect $136 @ month, starting soon.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 9, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> That does not sound like Medicare, or is that your Supplemental??



It's the Medicare Part B premium sent to CMS Medicare insurance.  They've sent a couple of letters along with the bill.  Their similar online info is here.    

Since 2 months of my current payment are for 2019, my bill is $405 now.  I imagine my next payment which will be for 3 months in 2019 will be $406.50 (or $407).  I don't mind the increase, it's really not much at all, after paying for regular health care premiums for so long, it's a big savings for us to be on Medicare.  Once we're on SS, they'll automatically deduct this amount and we won't get mailed a bill.



> *2018
> *
> *The standard Part B premium amount in 2018 is $134 *(or higher  depending on your income). However, some people who get Social Security  benefits pay less than this amount ($130 on average). You'll pay the  standard premium amount (or higher) if:
> 
> ...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 12, 2018)

I don't expect to see an increase in my premium until we get the SS COLA in 2019.  It's supposed to be $1.50 for people in my income bracket. As Harold pointed out, they'll probably round it up to $2.


----------

